# Anti-blacklisting protest in Manchester attacked by hit-and-run driver



## Tom A (May 15, 2013)

Can only rely on Facebook for news so far, but this is disturbing:




> George Tapp - 64 year old blacklist campaigner ploughed down and dragged 100 yards done the road as car drives at full speed through the demo outside Manchester City FC.
> 
> 2 broken legs and fractured knee cap. 2 other blacklisted workers also hit by the same car.


 


> A massive protest will be organised to show a huge response by Rank and File activists and all trade unionists in the north-west. Details will be announced by the R&F soon. Please send messages wishing our comrade a speedy recovery, text via 07949 335 390.


 
The class war just got that bit uglier. Hope that the protest mentioned (will post details as I get them) gets all the support it can, as solidarity is much needed at this time.

Theories as to who's behind it? A bit early to jump to conclusions, but neither fash or (/and?) thugs hired by the bosses can be ruled out.


----------



## weepiper (May 15, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 16, 2013)

wtf! no! George Tapp is ace, this is outrageous. Any more details Tom?


----------



## Riklet (May 16, 2013)

Just saw a photo on facebook.  Horrific.  Did anyone get a plate number?


----------



## Red Storm (May 16, 2013)

George Tapp is a hero. Extremely sad news, thinking of him emensely.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 16, 2013)

kin ell


----------



## Tom A (May 16, 2013)

The only stuff outside of Facebook, Twitter and here (a Google search puts this thread in the top ten) is the Bluemoon Man City forums - link at bit dot ly/16k1BGq (broken on advice from posters), which repeat what was said elsewhere (although there seems to be quite a few selfish, reactionary gobshites on there, but thankfully a few pulling them up too). If or when I hear more I will put it on here.

Also here's a tweet from another key anti-backlisting activist, Dave Smith:



> *Dave Smith* ‏@*DaveBlacklist*  12h
> 64 yr old George Tapp in MRI hospital with 2 broken legs as car ploughs into #*blacklist* demo against #*Bam* at #*MCFC* pic.twitter.com/9RD5a1z2Sg


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2013)

Pic - picket was attacked at Westbourne Park last month as well:


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2013)

awful, don't really go on protests but if I was in Manchester I would surely support this one.

btw, have they contacted the Guardian, etc.


----------



## fractionMan (May 16, 2013)

fucking hell


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 16, 2013)

This is an absolute outrage, it seems like he's lucky to be alive. Dread to think who could've done this, or why


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

Jesus that's fucking awful 

Cunts


----------



## Ted Striker (May 16, 2013)

Surely that's attempted murder? Is it a silly question to ask if it was definitely targeting the protesters? Really quite dark if they did


----------



## Wilson (May 16, 2013)

Fucking terrible, I hope he makes a good recovery.



Tom A said:


> The only stuff outside of Facebook, Twitter and here (a Google search puts this thread in the top ten) is the Bluemoon Man City forums, which repeat what was said elsewhere (although there seems to be quite a few selfish, reactionary gobshites on there, but thankfully a few pulling them up too). If or when I hear more I will put it on here.
> 
> Also here's a tweet from another key anti-backlisting activist, Dave Smith:


 
Nice moderators they have there, they should be proud of them -


> *Matty*
> *Post subject:* Re: Unite protest outside City Academy Construction Site​
> 
> *Posted:* Thu May 16, 2013 11:10 am​
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2013)

Wilson said:


> Fucking terrible, I hope he makes a good recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice moderators they have there, they should be proud of them -


you may want to break the link because editor's never been too happy about people starting board wars


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2013)

Tom A said:


> The only stuff outside of Facebook, Twitter and here (a Google search puts this thread in the top ten) is the Bluemoon Man City forums, which repeat what was said elsewhere (although there seems to be quite a few selfish, reactionary gobshites on there, but thankfully a few pulling them up too). If or when I hear more I will put it on here.
> 
> Also here's a tweet from another key anti-backlisting activist, Dave Smith:


you may want to break the link because editor's not too up on people starting board wars


----------



## imposs1904 (May 16, 2013)

The bluemoon thread makes for grim reading. Who knew Man City had so many arsehole supporters?


----------



## Tom A (May 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you may want to break the link because editor's not too up on people starting board wars


I've broken my link, although it's still live in the posts where it's been quoted. It was only linked for reference, and it's certainly not my intention to start any board wars.


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...fter-man-suffers-3861533#.UZS-0E69q8w.twitter


----------



## Tom A (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...fter-man-suffers-3861533#.UZS-0E69q8w.twitter





> On arrival, police discovered there had been a collision between a blue Ford Ka and a 64-year-old man.
> He was taken to hospital and was recovering today.
> Chief Supt Russ Jackson said CCTV showed the man appeared to be standing on the front of a car bonnet when the car moved.
> He said: “From what we can see from CCTV, protesters were blocking Ashton New Road, preventing motorists from going any further.
> “A number of people stood in front of the Ford Ka and climbed upon the bonnet before it moved forward. The car then travelled a short distance at a slow speed before it stopped and one of the men fell off. The car reversed and drove off.



From that report there you wouldn't think it was actually a car driving at "full speed" towards the protesters. However the MEN isn't known for its objective reporting at the best of times. I just hope someone was able to film what exactly happened and put it up on YouTube for the world to see.


----------



## weepiper (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...fter-man-suffers-3861533#.UZS-0E69q8w.twitter


I don't like the tone of voice used there at all.


----------



## Tom A (May 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I don't like the tone of voice used there at all.


Mainstream media spreading lies and disinformation in order to vilify the protesters? Who would have thunk it!


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 16, 2013)

Sounds suspect to me. Didn't have George Tapp down as the "climbing on car bonnets in the street" type at all.


----------



## Gaetano Bresci (May 16, 2013)

Tom A said:


> "there had been a collision between a blue Ford Ka and a 64-year-old man"


 
That's pure genius.


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I don't like the tone of voice used there at all.


 
I didn't write it!


----------



## Red Storm (May 16, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Sounds suspect to me. Didn't have George Tapp down as the "climbing on car bonnets in the street" type at all.


 
Doesn't sound like him. 

I'd like to see the CCTV


----------



## articul8 (May 16, 2013)

What are the rules on getting them to disclose CCTV?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 16, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Doesn't sound like him.
> 
> I'd like to see the CCTV


 
No it really doesn't. And I don't see how someone could end up with such severe injuries based on falling off a car bonnet at low speed, as per that MEN report.


----------



## Tom A (May 16, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> No it really doesn't. And I don't see how someone could end up with such severe injuries based on falling off a car bonnet at low speed, as per that MEN report.


Very good point.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 16, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> No it really doesn't. And I don't see how someone could end up with such severe injuries based on falling off a car bonnet at low speed, as per that MEN report.


 
From this picture it seems as if there was a fair bit of blood. Can't see that happening from him just falling off a bonnet either. Shame the pic isn't a bit clearer though.






According to this report, 2 more men were hit by the car. The MEN article doesn't mention that.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 16, 2013)

that's all a bit dodge innit.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 16, 2013)

It certainly highlights the value of filming demonstrations on mobiles. Just in case.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> It certainly highlights the value of filming demonstrations on mobiles. Just in case.


or just get a fit team along


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> or just get a fit team along


 
Would you trust them to be forthcoming with the footage though?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Would you trust them to be forthcoming with the footage though?


if you're going to film demonstrations on mobiles then the footage is going to get on the internet and into the hands of the police. very, very few demonstrations receive the sort of attention the one in manchester has. i wouldn't trust the fit, but then i wouldn't want every demo i go on to be filmed whether by the police, journalists or demonstrators.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> if you're going to film demonstrations on mobiles then the footage is going to get on the internet and into the hands of the police. very, very few demonstrations receive the sort of attention the one in manchester has. i wouldn't trust the fit, but then i wouldn't want every demo i go on to be filmed whether by the police, journalists or demonstrators.


 
Fair enough. I was thinking more along the lines of the organisers filming the demo as insurance. No YouTubage necessary.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

http://www.salfordstar.com/article.asp?id=1819

Here's a link to the Salford Star article on this. Paul Kelly, a witness, says this:



> "As far I remember I was talking to four men in a car and I looked around because I heard an engine revving" he adds "George was at the front of the car with a couple of other guys. Then I just heard the massive sound of an engine noise, looked round and saw the car disappear up the road for about 200 yards with George on the bonnet and the other lads.
> "I was watching and the driver just hit the breakes. I saw all the lads on the front fall onto the floor, and he just drove off and left them there. George was in the middle and he just hit the floor.
> "The speed of the car was so fast it burnt the tyres, and you could actually smell burning, and he breaked hard, that is how George sustained his injuries, he was flung straight onto to the floor.
> "Most people were in shock really because the person who perpetrated this was just a complete maniac, there was no reason to do it; in my opinion it was attempted murder what that man tried to do to George. In my mind he went from 0 to 60 in seconds and that is an act of a madman."
> While the two other protesters escaped with minor injuries, *George Tapp had both his legs broken, together with a gash on his head that was still bleeding this evening. He will also require reconstructive surgery on one of his knees. *


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2013)

So the MEN, if not lying outright, were being economical with the truth. Typical...


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

Tom A said:


> So the MEN, if not lying outright, were being economical with the truth. Typical...


 
They do the same with their Man Utd coverage


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2013)

TUSC press release here:



> Witnesses say the car drove deliberately and at speed into a crowd of protesters who were leafleting at the BAM construction site.  BAM paid £38,371.85 to the Consulting Agency, a firm that ran anti-union blacklists, between 1996 and 2009.  Unite General Secretary Len McCluskey said: "blacklisting ruins lives and we believe it is continuing today on Crossrail because of contractors like BAM"


----------



## Red Storm (May 17, 2013)

If they can see them 'standing' on the bonnet through the CCTV then can they not see the reg plate? Or pull it up on another camera further down the road.

I could imagine people sitting on the bonnet if the guys been an arsehole but its still not an excuse to drive off with them on it. They would have only been committing an offence against the highways act. 

I'm not entirely sure George could have physically stood on the bonnet. 

But if they were standing infront of the car and the car moved into them then it could have knocked them onto the bonnet or they could have jumped on it so they didn't go under the car.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Good to see Nigel Pivaro on the case.


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2013)

Manchester MULE (independent online newspaper) report here: http://manchestermule.com/article/unionists-criticise-police-account-of-blacklist-hit-and-run-horror

A much more objective piece of reporting, proving that GMP, yet again, is full of BS.


----------



## bignose1 (May 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> They do the same with their Man Utd coverage


Youve just won a 'major'( debatable) trophy but you still drone on about Man United...what is it with you people.
ps I used to work with youth in and around that area..that is how they normally drive.


----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> Youve just won a 'major'( debatable) trophy but you still drone on about Man United...*what is it with you people.*
> ps I used to work with youth in and around that area..that is how they normally drive.


 
Just as well i am not black


----------



## bignose1 (May 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Just as well i am not black


Dont get that bit...Im referring to the usual drivel that mainly emanates from the United Stadium in Clayton via Bluemoon forum that within minutes of them winning a trophy they talk about Man United..has now become a trait with the wider ABU milieu


----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> Dont get that bit...Im referring to the usual drivel that mainly emanates from the United Stadium in Clayton via Bluemoon forum that within minutes of them winning a trophy they talk about Man United..has now become a trait with the wider ABU milieu


 
What is the United Stadium in Clayton?


----------



## Tom A (May 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> What is the United Stadium in Clayton?


Man United used to play in Clayton at Bank Street, before they moved to Old Trafford.


----------



## bignose1 (May 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> What is the United Stadium in Clayton?


Etihad is United in arabic...and Im fully aware of the New Bank street origins...its a sort of own goal piss take...like that team in Trafford yawnshite.


----------



## bignose1 (May 18, 2013)

We is still ok 39..I was genuinely happy for you on weds..really as I dont know many Chelsea fans...Im always pleased for people I know be it from any team at seasons end...I know how happy youd all be. Much more so than watching that bozo Tumulty on the United parade last Monday..made me feel tainted that twats like that follow my team..thats juvenile I know but hey theres an upside like when some lumpen Utd tossers started the EDL shit in the main square in Madrid recently they were fucked off by 'normal' fans. Faith restored.


----------



## Tom A (May 23, 2013)

An appeal fund has been launched by Salford Trades Union Council:



> Salford Trades Union Council has launched an appeal fund for George Tapp, Blacklisted electrician, deliberately run over while picketing BAM construction site.
> 
> Please make cheques payable to "Salford TUC George Tapp Appeal" and send to Salford Unemployed and Community Resource Centre, 84-86 Liverpool Road, Eccles, Salford, M30 0WZ.


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2013)

don't have a chequebook but would like to contribute


----------



## Tom A (May 23, 2013)

Maybe a postal order would suffice, if it was made in the name that they suggest that cheques are payable to?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2013)

So are the GMP showing any sign of doing anything to catch the attacker?


----------



## Tom A (May 6, 2016)

News is nearly a month old now, but George Tapp has been awarded £80,000 damages for what happened:




			
				The Morning Star said:
			
		

> A BRAVE trade union activist unable to work after being mown down by a driver while demonstrating against blacklisting has been awarded £80,000 compensation.
> 
> Blacklisted construction site electrician George Tapp was hit while handing out leaflets targeting one of the blacklisting culprits, BAM, on May 15 2013.



By the way I have met him myself since he was a member of the same Unite Community branch as me (and Unite was supporting him throughout) - and has now gone to agitate in another trade union (can't remeber where exactly) to continue the fight in blacklisting.


----------



## zippyRN (May 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> or just get a fit team along



or if the so called 'FIT watch' types  mirrored the tactics of FIT  rather than  being   actors for the  protestors until it comes to declaring their  allegences  ( bit like the so called 'Hunt Monitors' )


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2016)

zippyRN said:


> or if the so called 'FIT watch' types  mirrored the tactics of FIT  rather than  being   actors for the  protestors until it comes to declaring their  allegences  ( bit like the so called 'Hunt Monitors' )


fitwatch? this isn't 2013 you know


----------



## Red Storm (May 11, 2016)

Tom A said:


> News is nearly a month old now, but George Tapp has been awarded £80,000 damages for what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I have met him myself since he was a member of the same Unite Community branch as me (and Unite was supporting him throughout) - and has now gone to agitate in another trade union (can't remeber where exactly) to continue the fight in blacklisting.



He's moved back to the construction branch


----------



## Tom A (May 11, 2016)

Red Storm said:


> He's moved back to the construction branch



Yes, that's it, he said he feels that he can better continue the fight against blacklisting from the construction branch. Anyway I wish him all the best of luck and solidarity, as do all my fellow community branch members.


----------

